# 7 week old Mint marble spawn



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

These little guys are starting to marble and are just too cute...They are out of my Jr. Mint/Green spawn...Beat is having computer issues so I'm posting here so hopefully he can see them....


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

Awwwww!!!! Sooo cute!!!


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Adorable!


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Love the color variety Karen! 
How many do you have in this spawn?


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

Beat, you already know I have TOO many in this spawn lol....100 plus...The colors are amazing...There are some powder blue marbles that are just stunning!


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

So beautiful! FYI, I'm always looking for attractive female marbles in a variety of color...


----------



## Bettame (Jul 28, 2010)

Soooo pretty!!!!!!


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Martinismommy said:


> Beat, you already know I have TOO many in this spawn lol....100 plus...The colors are amazing...There are some powder blue marbles that are just stunning!


Lol....I might be interested in a marble female or 2 later on.;-)


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## jessiepbg (Nov 13, 2010)

Aw, they're adorable! They sound like they're going to be pretty fancy when they're full grown.


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

Thank you....I expect some pretty nice marbles out of this spawn...Here are the parents..


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Very pretty babies! Love the coloring. They're going to look stunning when they get older.


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

The daddy is gorgeous! Can't wait to see them all grown up!


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

Thank you....


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

lol This might be a really strange question, but is it normal for their bellies to bulge like that? It's creeping me out!  They're super cute, though!


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

Yes, it is normal....These are show fish and are receiving the best care possible....They will go on a Jenny Craig diet in a few months lol


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

Haha, they won't burst?


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

No they won't burst lol....


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Pretty!


----------



## Miggy10 (Dec 23, 2010)

Martinismommy, are these the ones your talking about that i might buy from you in 2 months? they look spectacular!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh, what beautiful babies!! Like some members here say, ME WANT!!! lol


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

They do look a little backed up, They need to be flushed out. And cut back on food.. I never see show bettas all bloated because there getting good care.. 
Also the female has some really long finage, she could pass for a male.. That's crazy..
But the balance and finage looks awesome, Just me personally I don't care for the green color, It reminds me of a store betta or something. It's just kind of plan looking. Like when you see a really awesome betta that your like wow that is a must have.. It just don't pop like that.. Like when you see the bettas of the month on the bettysplendens.com
But don't get me wrong I no who martinsmommy is and I respect the heck out of her, I only wish one day my bettas look like her's, finage wise..
And she has plenty of winnings to back up her bettas and breeding up.. I hope I can have an eye as good as her's for bettas and selective breeding one day.. That's why I just keep picking bettafans brain and learning as much as I can.. Keep it up Karen I no everyone has there own taste.. ; )


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Martinismommy said:


> Thank you....I expect some pretty nice marbles out of this spawn...Here are the parents..


Beautiful pair! Is that your BOS male from the Astral Bettas show?


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

Thank you Dragonlady......Yes, this was the Astral club favorite male......These are the sibs to my 3 Best in Show winners this year.....


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

Here are the 3 Best in Show siblings to this pair.....


----------



## Comatose (Nov 7, 2010)

About how long are they?


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

My line produces some pretty big fish....I've never measured them but they are not petite.....


----------



## Miggy10 (Dec 23, 2010)

awesome pair!!!


----------



## Malvolti (Nov 15, 2010)

They are so cute! I love their little bellies.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Gorgeous babies.. I love that male and the female is a dream. I can't wait to see the winners who come out of this spawn.


----------



## PeggyJ (Oct 15, 2010)

Those are really pretty!


----------



## SimplyPeaChe (Dec 28, 2010)

Oh my gosh those babys are adorable!
Im in love!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

i think you should enter those amazing pics in the contest


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

bettalover2033 said:


> i think you should enter those amazing pics in the contest


No she'll enter the actual fish into a real betta show and win hahaha. :lol::lol:


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> No she'll enter the actual fish into a real betta show and win hahaha. :lol::lol:


wow true  she probably will


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

So beautiful! Fry always crack me up - all eyes and tummies!

Cheryl


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

i agree


----------



## PeggyJ (Oct 15, 2010)

i know.. my fry are getting these big fat tummies! so cute!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

MrVampire181 said:


> No she'll enter the actual fish into a real betta show and win hahaha. :lol::lol:


I have no doubt in my mind she'll win.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

How on earth do you people do this?????????

I couldn't even imagine raising a spawn... Let alone producing champions, extreme beauties, or great Bettas like this. I'm guessing that it's some kind of thing that comes natural to you...

GREAT fry!


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

The jarring has begun...This photo was taken today...9 weeks old....Notice how fast he grew in just 2 weeks! This male is a very interesting Minty gas marble...He has a long elegant body.....


----------



## PeggyJ (Oct 15, 2010)

can't see it!


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

He's pretty! I love how bettas fin development takes off once they are jarred.


----------



## SimplyPeaChe (Dec 28, 2010)

any chance you might sell any of the females in the future?


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

Yes, I have quite a few females that will be available soon...


----------



## SimplyPeaChe (Dec 28, 2010)

ok, let me know if and when you would like to talk price.


----------



## PeggyJ (Oct 15, 2010)

OOOO NOW I SEE THEM!!! They are beautiful! I can't wait till my fry get bigger! They are only 18 days old....


----------



## NIB BETTA (Apr 21, 2010)

Absolutely amazing. I told my husband that I am going to try to attend at least three major shows this year. I look forward to seeing your fish in person.


----------

